# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > مبتدی: بالا نیامدن صفحه دیزاین اندروید استودیو

## MAJIDWWR

سلام دوستان انجمن بسیار مفیدی دارید خیلی ممنون سوالم این بود که صفحه دیزاین نمیاد بالا چکارم کنم مشکلم رو اگه میتونید حل کنید اینم عکس download

----------


## armin20013

مشکل از sdk شماست

----------


## aradqorbani

خب راه حل چیه؟


عینک واقعیت مجازی - خرید ساعت هوشمند

----------


## Amir_JT

سلام دوست عزیز
مشکل از ساخته نشدن گریدل تون هست
اول با فیلترشکن وارد اندروید استودیو بشید
بعد اگه مشکل حل نشد توو زبانه گزارش پیامی مبنی بر دانلود یه سری فایل ها دریافت میکنید (پایین سمت راست) روی اونها کلیک کنید تا فایل مورد نیاز دانلود بشه و گریدل ساخته بشه

----------

